# Barfing Mayzie



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Yesterday evening, I was playing around and put a doggie dress on Mayzie that belonged to Coco, the Pomeranian. She promptly barfed all over it. I figured it must have been too tight at the throat and gagged her, but nope, she went on to barf a dozen more times over the next few hours. It was a busy few hours of ex pen mopping and hosing out crates and chin bathing, but she stopped about midnight and slept until 9 a.m.! I guess she was too dehydrated to need to pee.

There is something about a toddler with a fever that makes me want to snuggle them, and I guess it's the same with a puppy. She has been so quiet and lazy today - presumably weak - that I just wanna snuggle her. I apologize for the poor quality of this video I shot on my phone, but it was just so cute the way she didn't even fight me when I set her on the kitchen counter to brush her. In fact, she just rolled onto her back and halfheartedly batted away the brush. So cute!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope Mayzie is feeling better tonight. Please be sure she is getting enough fluids after all that vomiting. Puppies can dehydrate very quickly and may need fluids given under the skin at the vets, as well as antinausea meds. If she is not peeing normally or still lethargic I would be concerned.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I hope she is feeling better. I too would be concerned about her dehydrating or a dangerous drop in blood sugar. I think you should call the vet if she is not improved.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you for that advice! She is not back to herself yet.  Fortunately, she has an appointment Monday at 3 at the vet to re-check an ear infection, so I can get her checked up then too. It is a weird balance...I don't want to let her gulp a bunch of water because I don't want her to throw up again, but I know she is behind the 8-ball on fluids now too. It would actually be helpful to get IV fluids for that very reason. I think the video shows how she maintains her sweet nature even though she isn't being the feisty little puppy I've come to expect.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Do they make Pedialyte for puppies? I don't want to give her something weird that's going to make her start retching again.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would not let her gulp a lot of water at once but would offer her small amounts, as tolerated, at regular intervals. If she is not peeing that would be more concerning that she is dehydrated. Waiting until Monday afternoon is too long if she needs fluids. Is she eating any bland foods like boiled chicken or is she still vomiting?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Chasing Mayzie said:


> Do they make Pedialyte for puppies? I don't want to give her something weird that's going to make her start retching again.


I think you can use unflavored Pedialyte to give to puppies. I would probably dilute it with some water.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If she is dehydrated, or still vomiting, or seeming depressed, I would REALLY consider getting her to the vet tomorrow, even if it's an emergency vet. Young puppies can go down SO quickly from dehydration.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

She is not still vomiting, and hasn't since about midnight. I can't imagine she had anything left in her system though...it was awful. She isn't lethargic as much as she is just sleepy. She still wags her tail happily and gives me kisses. It's just that she doesn't chase the ball when I throw it. Instead of giving her a bowl of food, I've been feeding her very small amounts by hand, and I've been feeding her 100% of what the breeder gave me instead of 50/50. She still pees every time I take her outside...but y'know, I don't think she's pooped today. I can't remember it and neither my husband or daughter do either.

I can easily give her boiled chicken or the broth, and maybe some cottage cheese?

I feel sure she can wait until Monday to see the vet. It's one of those things that sounds worse on paper than it does when I'm looking at her. But I am very grateful for all the concern and advice.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

I am trying to think of what could make the vomiting since there's no diarrhea. We have an armadillo rooting up the yard at night (grrr), and my neighbor has chickens that wander over (I swear, we don't like in a forest!). The pom was sick a few weeks ago, but not lately, and Mayzie doesn't touch their poop or anything. Maybe the ear infection is making her feel off. I am anxious to ask the vet.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

i'm so sorry these tummy things seem to be quite rampant!
Be sure to check her gums feel if they are good and moist, if they feel "sticky" or dry then she should get to the vet asap. Also pull up the skin on the back of her neck and her back, if it "tents" (does not snap back quickly) again she should get to the vet.

My Sophie was very ill this summer, she was a little over a year old, and was hospitalized 4 times for dehydration. She didn't vomit nearly as much as little Mayzie has been it doesn't sound like but they get dehydrated so easily. She didn't look all that sick a couple of times this happened either but vet looked at her gums and immediately took her back to start fluids. Err on the side of caution if she does have dryish gums, etc. 

Sophie didn't have diarrhea with her vomiting most times either. She ended up developing SIBO which is most likely secondary to IBD. Although most tummy issues at this age are transient. Glad you have a vet app't Monday and that she'll be feeling even better by then. She is such an adorable little girl!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Just watched your video she is CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!!!!!!!!! I just love her!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Hope she will getting better soon.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

There's no question how sweet she is even not feeling well. Please err on the side on caution with her. Maybe try to get her in to be checked today! She is really adorable!


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Poor little Mayzie!! It's not fair to have a sick tummy on top of the ear infection. As freaked of a new mom as I am, I would probably have called 911 if Oreo had gotten that sick!!  I hope she is better today!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Zoe093014 said:


> There's no question how sweet she is even not feeling well. Please err on the side on caution with her. Maybe try to get her in to be checked today! She is really adorable!


Sorry, I am just seeing this. I don't want to be an alarmist but if she is still not feeling well, and not eating if offered, I would get her in to the emergency vet today. Try offering her just a little food to see if she will take it. When Loki was so sick not only was he throwing up but he wouldn't touch the food. He was pretty dehydrated by the time I got to the vet the second day after getting a subcutaneous fluid injection the day before. Dehydration and low sugar levels should be taken seriously with these tiny puppies.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm late in seeing your post and I certainly hope things are improving. Please let us know.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

I ditto the others...she is Adorable! I hope she is feeling better today. Please give us an update when you get a chance.


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

*Barfing Mayzie, now Oreo*

I guess it is contagious from Oklahoma to NC! Thanks to your post, I am not freaking out. Right before I fed Oreo supper, I looked at the towel I use to dry his paws, and that he likes to lay on in the kitchen, and there were wood chips all over it. Since I had been with him outside and carried him back into the house, I still can't imagine what they were and where they came from. He was ravenous for supper as usual, and about 10 minutes after eating, I heard him sound like he was chewing on something plastic. I hooked my finger into his mouth, and found nothing. About 10 minutes later, he threw up his whole supper. He was nice enough to get all of it on his towel. No plastic or wood chips I could see, just undigested kibble. I don't know what is going on, but he is sleeping quietly on the kitchen floor now. I will keep a close eye on him the rest of the night.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hopefully the wood chips weren't treated or weren't cocoa chips mulch.


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Thankfully we use pine straw, not mulch. I suspect it might have been a pine cone that he somehow managed to smuggle in. Not sure how that could have happened with me carrying him, but he's can be a sneaky bugger. He is such a southern boy, loves to nibble on pine straw, pine cones, magnolia leaves and magnolia pods...I have to watch him like a hawk outside! He woke up and seems just fine now. I gave him about 6-7 more pieces of kibble, afraid that otherwise he might be too hungry to sleep through the night. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't thanked everyone for their concern and given updates! Mayzie is her perfect healthy little self...I'm so sorry the barfing bug seems to have left Oklahoma for NC! I hope it stopped quickly! Maize's lasted several hours, but is 100% gone now. Give Oreo a hug from Mayzie!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Glad she's better!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

So glad she's all better!


----------

